# Kim Breed Knives



## PrepConsultant

If you are into custom Knives, check out Kim Breed. He is a retired green beret and makes some of the best knives I have seen. I posted a pic of one of his knives he has. It is his "whacker" and has an awesome feel!! I also have one of his skinning knives and also a combat/utility knife of his.. My next one will be one of his Damascus folders. They are heirloom quality as far as I'm concerned. He has a lifetime warranty on the knife itself so if it was sold 10 times he will still cover it.. Check him out. Tell him Jeff from SurvivingTheBreaks sent ya and I'm sure he will give you a great deal...His email is [email protected] I see he just designed one of Spartan's new knives too..

The file was too large. I will work on the pic in a little bit.


----------



## Fuzzee

They look good. Kinda remind me of Chris Reeves knives though.









One of the days I'll finally get around to having Jerry Hossom make me a knife.I've liked his styling for a while now.



Though I'd like a Tracker of some kind also,


----------



## PrepConsultant

I couldn't put a picm it says it was too big. Here is a link to my blog with a pic of one of the knives of his. I will be adding the other 2 tomorrow sometime..

Kim Breed Custom Knives | SurvivingTheBreaks.com

I added a link to one of his Damascus folders I like too..

https://www.google.com/search?q=kim...42-Kim-Breed-stag-and-damascus-folder;640;480


----------



## PaulS

Properly made "Damascus" blades are worlds above the standard forged blade knives. They are stronger, keep an edge longer, and less likely to rust than any other blades. Stainless blades don't easily rust but they do not hold an edge as well as their carbon steel counter-parts. I make my own knives for many reasons but mostly because it is relaxing to me. I use the "Damascus" method when I want the best blade I can get, while for a "standard" utility knife I use carbon steel. I also make knives that are not meant to be used as weapons or utility purposes - "show" or "ceremonial" knives are fun to make too. I don't sell my knives. I make them for myself and sometimes as gifts for friends.


----------



## PrepConsultant

My fiance took some more pics today and here is one of his combat/utility knives he sent me.. It is very simple but has a great feel! I tried postin the pic but can't so here is the link..

Kim Breed Custom Knives Part 2 | SurvivingTheBreaks.com


----------

